# Recommendation gaggia classic repair and service



## Lincoln (Jul 4, 2019)

Not﻿ sure where I should post this so apologies if I have posted﻿ in wrong area!

Could someone recommend a company that can service and repair my﻿ o﻿ld Gaggia Classic (about 20 years old). Not sure what's wrong with it and I am not good at DIY repairs. Looking for cheap but effective repair and service. Many thanks


----------

